# How long to age Apple wine?



## BlueRidgeBilly (Apr 5, 2012)

I started a 5 gal carboy of Apple wine back in october of last year. How long should I age it not to be into it too early? I can wait. I just don't want to be dissapointed just because I got into it too early. Thanks,


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 5, 2012)

Probably go another couple months - from start to finish i go about 8-9 months on fruit wine.

I just stabilized my apple wine - will probably be bottling around october/november...


----------



## jswordy (Apr 5, 2012)

Many apple wines will need a year to mature to being in full form. But there's nothing wrong with pulling a test bottle now and again to check on it. You may drink 6 or so bottles that way over the year, and in return gain a lot of knowledge about the process.


----------



## rodo (Apr 5, 2012)

I feel that my apple that was bottled a year ago has definitely improved since then.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 5, 2012)

Funny you bring this up. Rod and I just discussed this wine this past weekend. We both make a similar apple wine. It is excellent at bottling but does seem to improve even more over time as he stated above.


----------



## Luc (Apr 6, 2012)

You should age apple wine at least one year.

I make a lot of apple wines each year so this is from experience: start drinking apple wine when you are harvesting the next batch.

Luc


----------



## FTC Wines (Apr 6, 2012)

My Apple Wine is good at 12 months, but REALLY good at 18 months. I've been able to keep a few bottles to 24 mo. & think it's even better. So if I were you I'd try some at 12,14, 16 mo. etc. I also oaked a few bottles & at 18 mo. they were wonderful. Roy


----------



## jswordy (Apr 6, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Funny you bring this up. Rod and I just discussed this wine this past weekend. We both make a similar apple wine. It is excellent at bottling but does seem to improve even more over time as he stated above.


 
Well, please share that recipe because mine (made from cider) is doo-doo until at least 4-5 months, and only really good after a year. I would like to compare recipes to see if it is my source juice or my recipes.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 6, 2012)

I used Fuji and Gala apples - 6 #'s per gallon.

It is very very drinkable after about 9 months.

Won a gold for it and it was only 10 months old.


----------



## almargita (Apr 6, 2012)

I also have two 6 gal carboys of Apple under glass since last October, 6 Raspberry-Apple & 6 Regular Country Apple. I plan on leaving it until next Fall. Both are a very dark bronze color instead of a more yellowish color. Is this the Apple juice turning brown like a Apple that was left out??? Any suggestions on brightening it up, the wine is actually clear, just darker than I would like.......

Al


----------



## Arne (Apr 6, 2012)

almargita said:


> I also have two 6 gal carboys of Apple under glass since last October, 6 Raspberry-Apple & 6 Regular Country Apple. I plan on leaving it until next Fall. Both are a very dark bronze color instead of a more yellowish color. Is this the Apple juice turning brown like a Apple that was left out??? Any suggestions on brightening it up, the wine is actually clear, just darker than I would like.......
> 
> Al


 
I have a batch that is dark like that, too, Al. Tastes very good, just dark. When it is in a glass it is only a little darker than the others I have made. Shows up really dark in the carboy. Eventually it will clear, then I can bottle it. Bet it will only look a little dark in the bottle also. Arne.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 6, 2012)

Does it taste oxidized?

Apples oxidize easy - i always add in absorbic acid to aid in the prevention of this.


----------



## Emccarthy47 (May 19, 2020)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Does it taste oxidized?
> 
> Apples oxidize easy - i always add in absorbic acid to aid in the prevention of this.


When would you add ascorbic acid


----------

